# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  'Ever heard of Guy Fawkes?'

## Moonie

.
*'Ever heard of Guy Fawkes?': America's ABC News network declares 'fireworks lit up night sky over London' to toast Joe Biden's win... only for Britons to point out there's ANOTHER celebration in UK on November 5*



*Guy Fawkes celebrations saw fireworks light up the UK over the weekend * *But across the pond Americans thought Brits were celebrating Joe Biden's win**ABC News tweeted footage of colourful fireworks in the night sky over London**The station thought the fireworks had been lit for the new US President*
*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ovember-5.html
.
*

----------

Brat (11-09-2020),donttread (11-09-2020)

----------


## Sled Dog

As has been pointed out endlessly, "journalists" are the stupidest people on any college campus, except for maybe "teachers".

----------

BooBoo (11-09-2020),Brat (11-09-2020),Captain Kirk! (11-09-2020),Matt (11-09-2020),Quark (11-09-2020),Rebel Yell (11-09-2020)

----------


## Karl

Wasn't that like the Sailor and nowadays Everybody wears Halloween Masks..

----------


## Moonie

.
And being an ex-Londoner the only comments you would hear in public would be "Well the Yanks have installed another one of their supposed leaders in the White House."

Maybe that was the result of the lack of 24-hour news stations in those days though?
.

----------


## Swedgin

Remember, remember!
    The fifth of November,
    The Gunpowder treason and plot;
    I know of no reason
    Why the Gunpowder treason
    Should ever be forgot!
    Guy Fawkes and his companions
    Did the scheme contrive,
    To blow the King and Parliament
    All up alive.
    Threescore barrels, laid below,
    To prove old England's overthrow.
    But, by God's providence, him they catch,
    With a dark lantern, lighting a match!
    A stick and a stake
    For King James's sake!
    If you won't give me one,
    I'll take two,
    The better for me,
    And the worse for you.
    A rope, a rope, to hang the Pope,
    A penn'orth of cheese to choke him,
    A pint of beer to wash it down,
    And a jolly good fire to burn him.
    Holloa, boys! holloa, boys! make the bells ring!
    Holloa, boys! holloa boys! God save the King!
    Hip, hip, hooor-r-r-ray!

----------

BooBoo (11-09-2020),Brat (11-09-2020),donttread (11-09-2020),Karl (11-09-2020),Rebel Yell (11-09-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

Anyone know how Guy Fawkes was "caught?"

----------


## donttread

> .
> *'Ever heard of Guy Fawkes?': America's ABC News network declares 'fireworks lit up night sky over London' to toast Joe Biden's win... only for Britons to point out there's ANOTHER celebration in UK on November 5*
> 
> 
> 
> *Guy Fawkes celebrations saw fireworks light up the UK over the weekend * *But across the pond Americans thought Brits were celebrating Joe Biden's win**ABC News tweeted footage of colourful fireworks in the night sky over London**The station thought the fireworks had been lit for the new US President*
> *
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ovember-5.html
> .
> *



Yup. There was a movie I think the name was "V, for victory". He and his mask one of which I occassionaly wear as my corona mask, have beome a symbol of resistance.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Anyone know how Guy Fawkes was "caught?"


One of the "co-conspirators" leaked the information to a Catholic Nobleman who turned over the information to the King.

----------


## donttread

> One of the "co-conspirators" leaked the information to a Catholic Nobleman who turned over the information to the King.



Religion and government is a tough combination to fight.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> As has been pointed out endlessly, "journalists" are the stupidest people on any college campus, except for maybe "teachers".


Teaching has become a profession for the dull, unitelligent and unabitious, or the Marxist Zealot.  Slack Police criminal records checks checks have also helped....

----------


## Neo

Guido Fawkes was the bravest of the brave, when he and his conspirators were led to the gallows he launch himself from the scaffolding scaffold purposefully breaking his neck  and died,  Of course we English go a long way to entertain the crowds, so he was  lifted up and hung....drawn... and  quartered,  his body parts were sent to different parts of the kingdom to be displayed.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Religion and government is a tough combination to fight.



And the secret of Totalitarianism is to create your own Religion out of Nationalism, or Dogma, like Hitler, Stalin and Mao did.

----------


## Big Wheeler

Guido Fawkes was indeed a courageous man.He was minding the explosives in a cellar under the Houses of Parliament when he was discovered by a search party having been dobbed in.He died as described,above,by Neo.Not pleasant to be choked,your boys bits removed,disembowelled and maybe cooked in front of you.I
t has been suggested that Guy was the only person ever to enter the Houses of Parliament with honest intent.This rather demonstrates the lack of affection we have for our politicians.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Guido Fawkes was indeed a courageous man.He was minding the explosives in a cellar under the Houses of Parliament when he was discovered by a search party having been dobbed in.He died as described,above,by Neo.Not pleasant to be choked,your boys bits removed,disembowelled and maybe cooked in front of you.I
> t has been suggested that Guy was the only person ever to enter the Houses of Parliament with honest intent.This rather demonstrates the lack of affection we have for our politicians.



being hung, drawn and quartered also does rather close the rollback path if you find hes innocent later on....

----------


## Big Wheeler

True enough.It does not work as well as probation or community service in that respect.There was an element of vindictiveness about the sentence.

----------


## Neo

Of course today with a fairly good  brief he’d certainly be found innocent, he could of used the other identity he used (John Johnson) and blamed Guido Fawkes with the believable story of “I didn’t know there was gun powder here and he set me up” of course he wouldn’t have served very long as (this is England) and you do less than half your sentence

----------

Big Wheeler (11-10-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> True enough.It does not work as well as probation or community service in that respect.There was an element of vindictiveness about the sentence.



I wonder what Probation looked like in the 16th Century......

the-pillory-16th-centuary-punishment-public-humiliation-lethal-physical-B6YB6J.jpg

----------


## Glasgow Guy

> I wonder what Probation looked like in the 16th Century......
> 
> the-pillory-16th-centuary-punishment-public-humiliation-lethal-physical-B6YB6J.jpg


If the stocks were brought back in, anti social behaviour would no longer be a problem.

----------

